# Gillian McKeith vs. Nigella Lawson



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

Someone on Twitter pointed out that these two ladies are practically the same age - would you believe it? What's more GM is actually a year YOUNGER than me!  I thought she was at least 5 years older, if not more. 

Not the greatest advert for someone who is supposed to treat her body like a temple and goes around telling everyone else what they should be doing!


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Someone on Twitter pointed out that these two ladies are practically the same age - would you believe it? What's more GM is actually a year YOUNGER than me!  I thought she was at least 5 years older, if not more.
> 
> Not the greatest advert for someone who is supposed to treat her body like a temple and goes around telling everyone else what they should be doing!



Oh. M. G.



Nigella is hot!  I think Gillian must be lying abuout her age.  She looks at least ten years older.  My mum is a year older than she is supposed to be (i think) and my mum looks alot younger too.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 19, 2010)

Nigella looks younger and is better looking inspite of (or despite) being named after her father.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

Go'on Al give Nigella a call!

Katie how can your mum be a year older than she is supposed to be, crazy!

Is she still in the Jungle??


----------



## bev (Nov 19, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Go'on Al give Nigella a call!
> 
> Katie how can your mum be a year older than she is supposed to be, crazy!
> 
> Is she still in the Jungle??



Is Katies mum in the jungle..........Bev


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2010)

She's actually a monkey...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

katie said:


> She's actually a monkey...



Gillian McKeith? I can believe that!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Gillian McKeith? I can believe that!



And a rare breed too.

I used to like monkeys now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> And a rare breed too.
> 
> I used to like monkeys now I'm not so sure.



I think she's a monkey nut!


----------



## SweetGuy (Nov 19, 2010)

katie said:


> She's actually a monkey...



GM suffers from scoliosis (curved spine) which gives her the hunched appearance.


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> GM suffers from scoliosis (curved spine) which gives her the hunched appearance.



I was refering to my mother when I said that and I'm pretty sure Northe and Rossi knew that 

As it happens my mum does have a curvature of the spine, but she isn't hunched.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 19, 2010)

My wife bought Gillian's book a few years back when she had the tv series''You are what you eat'' and followed her diet tips, she lasted all of 8 weeks and give-up saying she felt like she was eating rabbit food all the time.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

toby said:


> My wife bought Gillian's book a few years back when she had the tv series''You are what you eat'' and followed her diet tips, she lasted all of 8 weeks and give-up saying she felt like she was eating rabbit food all the time.



They should do a Come Dine with me - Nigella and Gillian, a dietician and a doctor!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2010)

katie said:


> I was refering to my mother when I said that and I'm pretty sure Northe and Rossi knew that
> 
> As it happens my mum does have a curvature of the spine, but she isn't hunched.



I barely know what I'm on about half the time, but yes I had a clue



toby said:


> My wife bought Gillian's book a few years back when she had the tv series''You are what you eat'' and followed her diet tips, she lasted all of 8 weeks and give-up saying she felt like she was eating rabbit food all the time.



I have the book and it does have some interesting information bites in it.

Also have some Nigella books...


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2010)

cant stand either lol.


----------



## richardq (Nov 20, 2010)

perhaps the monkey relationship explains her obsession with poo?


----------



## PhilT (Nov 22, 2010)

I think Nigella is very attractive and proves you don't have to be a size zero to be hot!


----------



## Monica (Nov 22, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I think Nigella is very attractive and proves you don't have to be a size zero to be hot!



Yes, I'd rather look like Nigella than Gillian!!


----------

